# Dove hunting with my sps (graphic)



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

I've said before I'll say it again... what a shot you are mate, that was a tricky looking out the window shot  well impressed 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Great shot bro.

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Cheers boyz


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

A friend of mine is moving to Florida soon, maybe we can shoot a few Ina year or two.

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Got em!!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Sounds good!!


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Great shot! Let us know your favorite recipe 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that was a looong shot. I would not have taken a shot at that distance ... you are the man!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

SHOT!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Thanks!!!


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

Must be 60'+. 
Great Shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Great !
What does sps stand for ?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Strategem pocket slingshot I think


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

wn4Studios said:


> Must be 60'+.
> Great Shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks like at least a 100 feet to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

What ammo did you use this time???


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Strategem pocket slingshot I think


Ok . Thanks !


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> What ammo did you use this time???


3/8 steel


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Good Shot, my wires have been empty the last few days/ All the corn is harvested. Season ends 11/11 .


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Gotta hurry then!!!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Judging from the number of steps you took to reach the dove, plus the elevation on the wire, I'm estimating that shot to have been a good 25 yds +. A very fine shot indeed and quite a testament to the potential hunting power of 3/8's steel!, (with good shot-placement).


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Yeah shot placement is the key to pulling a shot like that off !! Thanks!!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Yeah shot placement is the key to pulling a shot like that off !! Thanks!!


Man there have been no doves around at all the last week. All the fields have been harvested between home and work. I am betting that is why. I have 2 breasts in the freezer and they need company.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Gotta get out a looking lol I always find a few a week


----------



## Jake Heaton (Jan 6, 2015)

Dang man nice shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Jake Heaton said:


> Dang man nice shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheer's!!!


----------

